# Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?



## Costas (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

Ein Freund hat mich gebeten, diese Frage hier zu stellen. Er zieht bald von Griechenland nach Hamburg. Ist ein erfahrener Angler und kennt sich beim Angeln überall in Europa sehr gut aus. Könnte fast ein Buch über das Angeln und die Fischarten schreiben.

Aber nun zur Sache. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass er ohne eine Fischerprüfung nicht angeln darf? Muss man bei dieser Prüfung einen Unterricht besuchen, oder reicht es aus sich direkt für die Prüfung anzumelden? 

Ich bin selbst in Dänemark und kenne mich mit dem Gesetz in D nicht aus. DIe Fahrzeugprüfung wird innerhalb der EU einfach umgeschrieben. Ich wäre angenehm überrascht, wenn es auch bei der Fischerprüfung so wäre #6.

Grüsse aus dem Norden #h

Costas


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?*

Hier steht alles was er wissen muss. Klick bitte >>>HIER<<<


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Costas (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Hier steht alles was er wissen muss. Klick bitte >>>HIER<<<
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe



Vielen Dank. Sieht also aus, als ob er Kurs und Prüfung machen muss. 

Gruss
Costas


----------



## Kistenmann (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?*

Also so weit ich weiß, ist es keine Pflicht, den Vorbereitungskurs in Hamburg zu besuchen. Es wird bei manchen vereinen auch ohne Vorbereitungskurs die Prüfung angenommen.
Aus meiner Sicht macht so ein Vorbereitungskurs aber in jedem Fall Sinn, da dort doch immer noch Kniffe und Tricks, die in der schriftlichen Prüfung mal vorkommen können, erläutert werden.
Bei manchen Fischen kann man auf den ersten Blick den Unterschied nicht gleich erkennen und dann kann so ein Kurs schon mal Hilfestellung bieten. #h


----------



## gnatz (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?*

Ich kann nur von NRW und Niedersachsen schreiben.In NRW kann man direkt die Prüfung machen, ohne Kurse.In Niedersachsen muss man die Kurse machen um zur Prüfung zugelassen zu werden.


----------



## Costas (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fischerprüfung / Pflicht für Unterricht?*

Also der Kurs ist doch keine Pflicht, sondern nur empfehlenswert. Danke, ich werde es so weiterleiten.


----------

